
Ruby values: ruby-the-tribe vs. ruby the language - jcn
https://medium.com/@flavorjones/ruby-values-7b5ffe45aea7
======
hxegon
Ruby the language is great, but I'm going to miss ruby the community the most
as I migrate to statically typed languages for my day job.

------
harisamin
Couldn't agree more! The GORUCO conference is amazing! I've had the wonderful
opportunity of speaking there once and volunteering a few time too. It was
also where I was first introduced to a dear friend that would go on to become
an amazing co-founder of our funded startup (now defunct :) ). Its a great
community, great format, you won't regret it!

------
jleo3
"Ruby-the-tribe" is the right note to strike: so many of us learned
programming with Ruby or learned to _love_ programming through Ruby. Some of
us are on to new endeavors, but that love remains. I'm proud to be a member of
the tribe!

------
gifford89
It is fun to see how my friends in the "tribe" have changed (evolved?) over
time. Ruby is what brings us all together and that always makes me smile.

